# Mysterious Signal Outside?



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

IDontThinkSo said:


> So why don't you ask you neighbor? :dry:


Bro the neighbours are reptilians.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

FreeSpirit777 said:


> ....
> 
> I'm curious about it too. I do notice them atop buildings, in fact that's the only place I've seen them.. aside from the local beach.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the additional info! Think you may be right about "some kind of wi-fi thing", except the device may have to do with connecting to a wireless internet service.

If the device is not covered, my guess is it's use is short term (since weathering seems likely to ruin it in a couple months). So, perhaps it is a passive transponder for signal alignment during installation of wireless internet service.

Are you or your neighbor connected for wireless internet?










_* SiFan *_​


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

When are you going to draw it for us?


----------



## FreeSpirit777 (May 19, 2015)

@SiFan yes we're both connected to internet, though we don't have one of those, and I normally don't seem on houses.

Ugh I have no idea what it is ha.. it's bugging me!


----------



## FreeSpirit777 (May 19, 2015)

@Death Persuades I cannot draw at all, I tried to describe it ("draw with words") in earlier posts ha


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

For your sake, I hope its not one of these.


----------



## FreeSpirit777 (May 19, 2015)

@Paulie nooo sorry... ugh ha, I'm terrible at describing it. They are pretty common though.


----------



## janpers (Jul 10, 2016)

How about a *small* anemometer like this (source) :









Or a spinning black one like this (at 0:12) :






Or attached to a roof (source) :


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey fellow perC members, I will tell one fact. This thread is for post count increase only. If author really wanted to know what it is, he would take a picture and show to us. If he doesn't have phone, he could borrow from friend or just someone who has it and in the worst case tell us, that he doesn't have one. Other version is, that this thread was created just to know how many fools there are, who believe everything that he says. This thread is either postbait or for trolling purposes. 

@FreeSpirit777
Any last words?


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree sounds like a (hemispherical cup) anemometer


----------



## FreeSpirit777 (May 19, 2015)

@Jamaia THATS IT!!! That's just about what it looks like!! They are pretty small, small enough to carry with two hands and they spin.

I see them along the coast by this lake nearby, and other business buildings/colleges here and there, and my neighbors house. 

What are they?? thank you!!


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

It's funny that you can use the internet enough to converse with us, but you can't google  @FreeSpirit777. @Psychophantic told you what it is in post #10 http://personalitycafe.com/science-technology/822682-mysterious-signal-outside.html#post27425737 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anemometer


----------

